# Carpediem Roma Golf Club & Residence la Ferriera



## jkkee (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking at both of these resorts and was wondering if anyone had been there since the last reviews in the database.  For Residence la Ferriera the last review was Nov. 2006.  And for Carpediem Roma Golf Club the last review was Sept. 2005.  

My husband and I will be staying at Residence la Ferriera in November, and are thinking of adding a week at Carpediem Roma Golf Club onto that (using RCI Extra vacations).  We are also contemplating inviting guests to join us at Carpediem Roma Golf Club.  

I'm just looking for some up to date information, I don't have any specific questions.  Any sites to not miss in either area are always appreciated.  
Thanks,
Jen


----------

